# Theres Haze growing next to The Church



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey every1, i miss being here so much. I had to order my battery for my laptop it should be here this week. Im currently 3 weeks into veg very nice healty growth. I have them under my T5 light, ima order my HPS this friday. Fox Farm Ocean Forest along with the FF nutes grow big.
The church(greenhouse seeds) was off to a lil slow start, but after i incressed the dose it really kicked into gear. The haze (sativa seeds) always did good really good besides the Ph problem. Really fast growth nice side branchies, ill be takeing clones from them either monday or tuesday. hopefully they would have takeing root by the time my light gets here. Then i will flower them and let the others to haze plants grow untill i find out the sex. I may mot be able to take clones from the church till friday or no l8ter then next monday, but they are femnized seeds  give um a try and see how they work out for me:fid: . The next update will be next friday along with pics. Peace you guys and gals take it easy. Till then


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 6, 2008)

*Sounds like it's gonna be a fun grow B. I think we'll come along for the ride.   Here's some GREEN MOJO for them young ladies. :aok: *


----------



## Hick (Jan 6, 2008)

> Theres Haze growing next to The Church


...


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 6, 2008)

hey blunt been missin u around hear bro cant wait till u get that batery ,,good luck with the church i hope they are all females for u bro 









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for comeing guys.This will be a nice long ride. the flower for the church is 8-9weeks, and haze is 75-80 dayz. It aint been tricky like ive read about most haze plants, jus the Ph problem.  Hey tom, did you order some seeds yet??? and hows everything working out on ya growi??? Ima start flowering mine in about 3weeks to a month, you should be ready for harvest uhh?? i aint been able to peep ya grow cause how slow my niece laptop is so ill have to jua wait till i get mine.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 7, 2008)

yea its doin good blunt i got 2 grow journals now the one that is in flower now and then a 4 in 1 journal its called tom toms around the pot grow ,,its a Lst ,and a toped ,and a regulary grown plant ,im doin thes 3 different grows to see witch grow is the best for me kind of a experament im trying and i also got a ww x nb growin 2 ,and yes i got my seeds ,u should check out my Lst im updating today it gettin real bushy ,i cant wait for u to get back bro so u can strt doing picks again ,hope to talk to u soon man ...








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 14, 2008)

The plants are dong really well, and the clones are full of life. my haze plants is about 1foot tall and my church is 10inches. I ran outta dirt when i put the other plants in the bigger pots, so i have to wait till i get paid put the clones in the dirt. But i did order my light from HTG supply and it will arrive tomorrow:hubba: . All the plants are showing alternating nodes so ill be putting them into flower next monday, gave them they last dose of veg nutes 2day and ima give them str8 water till then. The flower time for The Church is 9weeks flower and Haze is 80days flower. Sence i ran outta spendable funds after getting the light i have to wait for the cam. i may be able to borrow 1 this week  or the wifey might get1 when she get paid . Ill be able to update more often now that im online again. i fixed my desktop pc while they send my the right battery for my laptop wich have the pics of my last grow:holysheep: .


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 14, 2008)

Sup Blunt - glad to see ya around.  Good luck with your new setup.  Looking forward to pics when you can.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Everything sounds like it's running smooth for ya BFOK. Be sure and get some pics up when ya get the chance. You know how we all love them pics. :hubba:   *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 16, 2008)

I went in to check on the plants and i see 1 of my Haze plant showing preflowers and it is a she, the other have what looks lil balls forming. Ima give it a few more days be4 i decide on what to do. I wanna cross them (HazexChurch & HazexHaze) but for some reason i cant keep a male alive to get pollen. So thats up fpr debate. I will put my clones in some pots tomorrow and veg them for 2 more week then repot and put them into flower with the others.I got my light 2day and pluged it up for a lil while and this wierd smell like sulfer. Any1 had that smell be4??? I f i do repot the clones i will put the big plants into flower.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 16, 2008)

picks please lol ,,sorry to hear about the balls lets hope it aint so bro and congrats on the ladie ,,and good luck with her












HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 22, 2008)

Be4 i get to the pics heres a recap of my grow from my notes.

Dec-13,2weeks veg. I gave The church it's first dose of nutes at 1/2 strenth took to it ok, but it wanted a stronger dose, a lil yellowering of the leaves.

Dec-16th 2weeks veg. Repotted the plants had to get rid of a poor loonig haze due to lack of soil, Haze no nutes yet they look fine. 1 church showed sings of Ph problem, hope the transplant helps it out.

Dec-23 3weeks veg. Tied the plants down, the haze is really takeing off, both are showing good fast growth. The church is rathe small but overall is doing fine. Feed all nutes at full strenth.

Jan-4th 4weeks veg. I took 2 clones from each haze plant. They are doing very weel. Nice bushy growth, big healthy leaves. They church is getting really bushy now, ill take clones from them next week.

Jan-10th 5weeks veg. Both Haze has alternating nodes, i may be able to tell sex whith the next couple weeks. took clones from the church today.

Jan-14 6weeks veg. Church has alternating nodes. everything is fine plants are going great.

Jan-16 6weeks end of veg. Waste no time at al!!! recieved my light today and put the plants in to flower. 1 haze is a female the other look to be male. wait a few days to see.Female seeds they are  both church plants showed female parts at the same node. put the clones under the T5 light and in to some dirt. lets hope they stay alive

Jan-22 week1 flower. The haze is really streching, the growth is fast and nice sized brachies rather spacy but the main stem is really tight. The church is a great growing plant when it gets going. really compact bushy. They where flowered at almost 1foot for the church, and 14 ina 1/2 inches for the haze. 

And now the pics:watchplant:  #3 church left haze right. #4-6 church(2 in 1 pot, i know ikow, ran outta dirt) 7 & 8 haze 9 & 10 church clones looking bad and 11 haze clone


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres my next batch of seeds that ima get going about a month into flower White Widow and Bublelicious frorm nirvana. Ande theres ziggy (the shi-tzu) and marley ( the pitbull)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 22, 2008)

look'n mighty fine, bro... mighty fine. :aok:

it's good to see someone else vegges for a while before flowering  

grow on, dude


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 22, 2008)

Thankx thatcrazy. I like to veg my plants for atleast 6 weeks then put them into flower. The haze im thinking will be a monster. Ima end up tien it down after a while maybe.

My grow room stays at about 75-80* when the lights on and 65-70 with lights off. Humidity is at 38-40%. and the clones are doing ok. Kinda looks like new growth comeing along on 2 of them.


----------



## berserker (Jan 22, 2008)

First off bro.I am so glad that your back.Missed you around here. Your plants are looking really good.Nice and lush and healthy.You know what they say.Thae good care of them plants now,and they will take great care of you at harvest.Some MoJo your way for you.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 22, 2008)

I been trying my best to take as good care of them as possible. As long as i remember the basics ill be fine. the church is suppose to produce 700-800gr/sqm and the haze suppose to yeild 500gr/m. So yea ill be takeing really good care of these babes. Thankx for stopping by


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 22, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Thankx thatcrazy. I like to veg my plants for atleast 6 weeks then put them into flower. The haze im thinking will be a monster. Ima end up tien it down after a while maybe.
> 
> My grow room stays at about 75-80* when the lights on and 65-70 with lights off. Humidity is at 38-40%. and the clones are doing ok. Kinda looks like new growth comeing along on 2 of them.


 
that sounds like you are describing my growing conditions, blunt... and on the vegging... ever notice the nice yields the outdoor crops produce?... that's cuz the plants _veg_ for a while....

we gunna get some nice buddage, my friend....:woohoo:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2008)

*Everything is looking great BFOK.   Love the pics of your two family members as well.   Whatever your doing mang keep it up. *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the yeild of outdoor crops. Ima do 1 or 2 strains this year outside sence i got my own house now. And Thankx TBG im jus tryna do what you do to get the sweet preety big buds that you have. Have you ever don haze by any chance??? or a 100% sativa??? i herd they get large in flower


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2008)

It's been a while sence my update and there been a big change. Im comeing up om the 3rd week of flower and bud production has kicked in with a lil bit of trichs on the top leaves on some of the branchies of the church. The haze has been streching all over the place, she 25" now and still got plenty of wats to go.The buds on her are comeing nicely aswell. I will be upping the dose of nutes for these next 2 weeks. I will be adding FF's Grow Big in with my flower nutes, get them ready for the big strech thay they gonna do also to incress the nitrogen in the plants for better bud growth and so the leaves will stop yellowing on me so soon. Only the church doing that but i like to give my ladies a dose of "N" for 2 weeks during flower. Repotted the clones they doing great. the haze clone is close to a foot now and the church,.... is moveing slow like it did when it waz a young seedling. Im really impressed with the growth under a 400w light. If everything goes good ill have a nice harvest in about a month anda half to 2months(for haze).


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 9, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:

quit hold'n out


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys!!! this is comeing up on week 5 of flower 4 more weeks for the church and 7 more weeks for the haze. The church growth has slowed down jus like it did when it waz in veg. It could also be due to haveing 2 plants in 1 pot , I know it's not good to do that but i ran outta dirt and didnt wanna get rid of a perfectly good healthy female plant, hopeing to see the buds fatten up over the next few weeks i think its done with its streching. The haze is getting really big and the buds are comeing in vary nice.The main cola has a curv in it like it trying to make a ? mark kinda. The haze clone, Iz bigger then all of the plants at 3 feet tall:hubba: and the buds are jus now forming on her.  well heres the pics the church is 1st then a group shot and then the haze and the haze clone(on the next post)


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 18, 2008)

And heres haze and the last 1 is the clone aint it big!!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

:holysheep:     beautifull beautifull ladies,:tokie: my mouth has started watering looking at them


----------



## 50bud (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey man they're lookin great, i bet the smoke will be amazing!:ccc:


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like a real solid grow here my man.  Pulling up a chair.  I really wanna try The Church cause I only hear good things but I am overstocked on seeds as-is... not a bad thing though.  Throwing some MOJO your way.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2008)

this grow is done disco but thanks for stopping by. The Church is a really hardy strain easy to grow REALLLLLLLYYYYYY tight compact budz all weight few stick and excellent tricome formation. frosted over


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow!  About 8 months too late.  Don't you hate when that happens


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*LMAO the thread that you replied to was 8 months ago!

EDIT: just saw you posted this SORRY *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 1, 2008)

still made my mouth watter, i can't wate till my super silver's look like that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 30, 2009)

looking great both killer strains!! always up to smoke some good Haze and there both good Haze strains unless its GH Church witch is a hack might be good but its not even close to the real cut no Haze in there Church. :hubba: 
i tried the NYC Church a couple times its a great strain that a buddy grows. its not the same as greenhouses Church because GH likes to rip off names to cash in on like the Trainwreck! the one i tried is a clone only from NYC. as far as i know the Church is a nickname for a clone only (?)haze in Manhatten NY. 
either way there looking killer both great looking plants keep up the good work


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 30, 2009)

i have no idea if church is a haze, but i do know it showed much indica traits to me tho. but i do know that is was vary good.


----------

